# why are my mice chewing on the cage



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

I got 2 female from a pet store who been kept in overcrowed,dirty 10 gallon fish tank.When i put them in the critter trail cage cage today they did not know what a wheel was or newspaper but i am having the problem of them chewing on the wire cage i gave them things to chew on


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

You could consider not using a wire cage, you could use a 10 gallon tank with a wire mesh lid and clips....no wires to chew. Personally, I have a huge issue with those Crittertrails, they aren't very good cages in my opinion, for a ton of reasons, but that's neither here nor now.

The only way to get wire-chewers to stop is to give them more things to chew...more toys, more attention. If you see them chewing on the wires, blow a gentle puff of air on them to make them stop, or take them out to play...keep their minds on anything but chewing. Do it every time you see them chew on the wires. Do not blow hard on them, just a gentle puff.


----------

